# Sandoz/Eon Labs generic Adderall



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

I recently decided to switch my adderall brand from *Shire *to *Sandoz/EON Labs *generic brand. The problem is that the pharmacist insists that my insurance does not cover generic brands, but I have gotten generic medication before.
​What is going on here? :sus

Also, any suggestions as to which brand has the best results(mood lift, more energy, and chatty mood) are appreciated.:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## EricSAD (Nov 8, 2011)

If it is IR, I have only takin the blue 10mg tabs, that I think are made by Eon.
Usual effects on me are focus, and feelings of motivation. 

For XR, I believe I take generic. Usual effects are, a little energy and focus. It feels like a stimulants. 

I have been on stims a long time. In my experience the "good" doctors start you on low dose and keep it there. A lot of times in the past a GP would prescribe 20 mg Dr afteer taking a holiday from adderall.

Don't let them dose you up fast if your reacting well to your dosage. Also TELL them if your on too high of a dose.

Pm me if you would like to talk stimulants. I have been on them for almost a decade in my short time.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

1. I can't imagine why your insurance would cover a name brand, but says NO to a lower cost generic. Are they insane? Ever other insurance in the nation demands you get generic whenever it exists.

2. With the nationwide shortages of ADHD stimulants, I'm surprised you actually have a choice of what to get. Things I've read make it sound more like you ask a pharmacist "So what ya got?" and then get a script for what they have.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

That's pretty weird indeed. You might want to consider switching insurance company since they'll be bancrupt soon if that is how they conduct their business :teeth


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Is there a difference between Adderall's?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

beaches09 said:


> Is there a difference between Adderall's?


There is an immediate release version & an XR version, so there is that difference.

Both are available as generics, made by one or more generic drug makers -- all should be identical other than possible differences in inert ingredients like colors & fillers.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Generic time released drugs are not exactly the same as the brand name. The law allows the generic drug to differ somewhere up to like 10-20% of the brand name drug's peak, as well as duration.


----------

